# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2020s >  ΙFBB ΜR OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 2020 (17 Μαϊου, Kλειστό Γήπεδο Μοσχάτου) - ΑΚΥΡΩΘΗΚΕ !

## Polyneikos

Ανακοινώθηκε από τον βασικό χορηγο του αγώνα, Σωτήρη Μαύρο - Protein Planet, η επίσημη ημερομηνία του Mr Οδύσσεια, που θα γίνει υπό την αιγίδα της IFBB, στις 17 Μαϊου στο Κλειστό Γήπεδο Μοσχάτου.
Ο αγώνας θα έχει την μορφή Grand Prix με χρηματικά έπαθλα, όπως όταν πρωτοκαθιερώθηκε το 1985.

Κάνοντας μια σύντομη ιστορική αναδρομή,το Mr Οδύσσεια έγινε για πρώτη φορά στην Θεσσαλονίκη,στο ξενοδοχείο Φιλίππειον.
Ξεκίνησε από μια ιδέα του εκδότη περιοδικου *"SuperMan", Χρήστου Τσολάκη*,ο οποίος μαζί με το γυμναστήριο *ΡΟΚΥ* καθως και συνεργάτες του από την Βόρεια Ελλάδα και μεσω του περιοδικου του,είχε εξαγγείλει αυτον τον αγώνα,προσκαλώντας όλους τους αθλητές,ανεξαρτήτως σε ποια ομοσπονδία αγωνιζόταν,(εως τότε υπήρχε η IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ και η WABBA ) να ερθουν να διαγωνιστούν.
Όντως διαγωνίστηκαν οι καλύτεροι: Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος, Αλέκος Σιατραβάνης, Τάσος Μώρος, Δημήτρης Παπαδογεωργάκης, Διονύσης Βολικός, Γιάννης Γκίνης, Χρήστος Παρνασσάς, Γιώργος Γουλτίδης, Σάκης Τσιλιγκούδης είναι μερικά βαριά ονόματα που διαγωνίστηκαν.
*Γενικός Νικητής ο θρύλος Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος* , με το χρηματικό έπαθλο των 100.000 δρχ (σημαντικό ποσό για τα δεδομένα της εποχής!

Λεπτομέρειες για τις κατηγορίες, τα χρηματικά έπαθλα κτλ, προσεχώς!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αρα ο συγκεκριμενος αγωνας θα αντικαταστησει τον κλασσικο πρωταθληματος του Μαιου;  Μιλαμε παντα για Ifbb.   Γιατι μεχρι τωρα τουλαχιστον δεν βλεπω να εχει ανακοινωθει κ αλλος κοντα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Χρήστο όχι, θα γίνει το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα , ανέμενε ανακοίνωση!

----------


## Polyneikos

Η ΑΦΙΣΣΑ ΤΟΥ ΜR OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος



----------


## Polyneikos

Re-Post από τον διοργανωτή του Mr Οδύσσεία , Σωτήρη Μαύρο
*ΑΚΥΡΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ MR OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ*





> Μετά τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις που διανύει η χώρα μας αλλά και ολόκληρος ο κόσμος , με τις δύσκολες οικονομικές συνθήκες και με κλειστά τα γυμναστήρια το λιγότερο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε με σεβασμό προς τους αθλητές είναι να ακυρώσουμε το MR ODYSSEIA μέχρι νεωτέρας, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα θέλαμε οι αθλητές να έχουν και αυτο το άγχος των αγώνων αυτές τις δύσκολες στιγμές
> Εύχομαι να περάσει όλο αυτό και να βγούμε όλοι δυνατοί, και χρόνος για αγώνες θα υπάρξει άφθονος
> Το βασικό είναι η υγεία μας,
> Εύχομαι κουράγιο και να μένετε σπίτι για να μπορέσει να περάσει όσον τον δυνατόν πιο γρήγορα όλο αυτό..
> *Με εκτίμηση ΜΑΥΡΟΣ ΣΩΤΗΡΙΟΣ*

----------

